# Have you gotten the swine flu vaccine yet?



## jacks'thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm just wondering because I'm kinda confused as to what to do. I'm just not sure yet... My son is almost 6 and in kindergarden, I work in retail with lots of people. I really have not been able to see much on the news(horrable digital tv won't let me get many local stations when I need it!). I'm really nervous about this shot but I want to do whats right for my son.

Whats your honest opinions on this shot?

Thanks!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok honest...too new, not enough feedback on long term effects..nope, not doing it.


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't gotten it for me or my kids, one works at a day care and the other is in 8th grade. I'm not sure if I will or not, I haven't heard of any of the long term side effects.


----------



## Mona (Nov 4, 2009)

I DO plan to get it, and if I still had young children at home, they'd definately be getting it as well.


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 4, 2009)

We won't be getting it and we are in a high risk group. I am pregnant, our 6 yr old was a preemie with lung disease, we have a 2 yr old, and hubby is an EMT. I agree with CrystalPaths... Not enough knowledge on long term effects, especially to unborn children. Then again, we don't get the reg. flu shot and we have a delayed vaccination schedule for our kids.


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, I won't be getting it.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 4, 2009)

I am definitely not one for getting shots and have avoided the regular flu shot nor has my son (8yrs) had it either. But after a young, healthy 13 yr old hockey player died here with not even serious symptoms and after being checked out by a clinic at a hospital and sent home. He died the next day even after his fever had abated. I have been struggling to come to a decision. I have talked with our pediatrician and he emphatically recommends doing it. He feels the "extremely small" risk of having the shot is worth the bigger risk of possible death from the H1N1. My son's safety is of my utmost importance and right now I am leaning toward doing it. Though, we will have to wait a few more weeks until Toronto actually has more of the vaccine ready to go.

Has anyone here actually already had the shot?


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 4, 2009)

I will, if it ever becomes available here. We are rural, when the vaccine comes to a Drs office or Clinic, family are getting first dibs ( shock!!!!) I have never gotten a flu vaccine before, but this H1N1 and a whole nother beastie altogether. My RN sister is getting it and so is her intire family. She also has never been a proponent of these vaccines, but feels this H1N1 is just to dangerous to mess with. Our Grandparents used to tell us stories of the Spanish Flu, they lost their first child to it.


----------



## Shari (Nov 4, 2009)

ChrystalPaths said:


> Ok honest...too new, not enough feedback on long term effects..nope, not doing it.



Same here. They rushed this vaccine and did not do enough testing.


----------



## Zora (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Post! I've never had any shots and I Absolutely will Not be getting the H1n1 vaccine.

You can go to www.theflucase.com and read about all the deaths from the swine flu vaccine that are happening in Sweden and other countries.

You would not hear about any of that on regular news.

dr.carley.com is another great site.

A great video on the regular flu shot>


----------



## loveminis (Nov 4, 2009)

No way


----------



## Gini (Nov 4, 2009)

Was at the Dr's today and she said no. Unless it becomes widely available I will not be getting it.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 4, 2009)

No Ma'am. Nobody here getting it........................including our 3 1/2 year old grandson................


----------



## sfmini (Nov 4, 2009)

I will absolutely get it when adult high risk people can get it as I fall in that group.

Too new? In that case, don't get a flu shot of any kind, because every year is a new vaccine. It is made the same way as the regular flu shot, nothing different. It is a KILLED virus, it can't make you sick. Now, the nasal stuff is a modified live virus, but is only given to a small group of people.

I got my regular flu shot at the AMHA World Show when it was made available.

Our radio station had people call in this morning to describe their experience with the H1N1 and to a person they said that they did feel kind of crappy after the regular flu shot, but nothing at all from the H1N1 shot.

So, SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 4, 2009)

No - I work at a nursing home which is part of an extended care program through our hospital. The nurses on our side refuse to get the vaccine. I will not be getting it either, sorry.


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad to see that I'm not the only one that isn't getting this vaccine. We don't get the regular flu shot either.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2009)

As soon as it is available, I most certainly will.

1. As a Type I diabetic and asthmatic, the risk of getting swine flu is much greater than a vaccination.

2. My mother is in her mid 80s and has heart problems, etc., so even if I didn't have my own health issues, I would do it for her sake. I would never take the chance of exposing any elderly person to such a disease; if anyone else willfully exposed her -- [expletive deleted]

3. Many of those who have died of swine flu were young and healthy. If I did not get vaccinated, I wouldn't even go to the grocery store; to needlessly expose others to a deadly disease is unconscionable.

4. Back in early summer one might conceivably have considered it "media hype." Now, with the number of people actually dying from it (tested for both swine flu and death, lol), there is no doubt that H1N1 is very real.

Other people can and will do as they wish -- all the more reason I will get vaccinated.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but am planning to. I qualify for the first round of vaccines, but haven't felt inclined to go & wait in line at any of the H1N1 vaccine clinics. I stopped in at one & there were just too many people waiting--not my scene! Now there's a shortage in vaccines & they're turning away some people (high risk people being turned away, and yet the Calgary Flames hockey team got their vaccines already????)

I got my regular flu shot early last week--I could get that at the medical clinic and didn't have to wait at all, but they don't have the H1N1 shots yet. The medical clinics won't get any vaccines until the special flu clinics have all that they need--so who knows when I'll be able to get mine (since I'm planning to wait until I can get the vaccine at the medical clinic).


----------



## minih (Nov 4, 2009)

Never get the regular flu shots, will not be getting the H1N1 either. If I were in a high risk group I may have to weigh the risk, but not right now.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes! We have an 8 week old so we fell into the high risk category. I have had both flu vaccines this year, and I'm very happy we did so. My nephew recently had the swine flu with a 103 plus temp. My niece and sister had Influenza A, also both getting high temps. I can't imagine what those kind of temperatures would do to an infant.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Nov 5, 2009)

I got mine two days and I am fine... I have also gotten the regular flu shot this year too and I am fine..


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 5, 2009)

Got it Monday, and am feeling fine. I am 8 weeks pregnant, work with the public, have been going to the hospital more often that I would like and being around sick people, and several family members and neighbors have had the swine flu. I also live with two people who are at high risk. Ive never even had a flu shot until now, but we drove to a clinic 2 hours away to get it for me. I did have a weeks worth of sleepless nights after I made the appointment at the clinic because I worried about any problems it could cause for the baby. What scared me into getting it was the amount of people in my area that have the swine flu. 6 people on my street had it already, and I live on a street with maybe 15 houses. The night before I got it a 17 year old pregnant girl in my area died. I did get the single dose shot for pregnant women, with the inactive virus, and mercury or that one preservative (that I cant even spell)

I hope I made the right decision for our baby.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 5, 2009)

H1N1 has made it here in" Heidi Land "Switzerland... When Its available I will get a shot, even though I HATE needles. With so many people traveling in and out of countries I am surprised we dont have more cases. be well everybody this winter season, get lots of sleep , and stay warm.

Krissy


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I got it last week. Took 2 advil and never even had a sore arm.

FYI! Pregnant ladies are at extremely high risk for the swine flu. There have been many that have died FROM the H1N1 flu. Children and other high risk people should get it too. I am, an RN,.aking me high risk and have asthma. I got it!

Robin


----------



## BFS_Simon_Says (Nov 5, 2009)

I won't be getting the flu shot either. I'm in the high risk catagory as well but I stopped getting flu shots when I was12 or 13. However I feel the same was as alot of people, this vaccination in particular was not tested enough, 10 years down the road you could find that the people who had the vaccine now have some crazy health problem. My boyfriends mother got the shot last week and her arm was so sore she could hardly move it.


----------



## Carriage (Nov 5, 2009)

W.H.O. declares a level 6 pandemic when no pandemic exist, a few months ago

CDC stops testing for H1N1 specifically and lumps all flu's into H1N1 (perhaps H1N1 specific testing has restarted at this time, however it raised eyebrows a few months ago when they did this. Also it makes it really hard to track hard and true numbers when you're cooking the books in this fashion eh?)

This particular strain has been repeatedly termed no worse than "normal" flu by Dr.s and specialists all over the country.

No meaningful testing as has been previously noted. And yes you really do want testing or perhaps Julian Barre instead?.....

Previous poster is correct in that the "regular" flu shot is not tested either. However there is little sense in going through a testing period on a "vaccine" that is at best an educated guess as to specific strain. Any body care to hazard a guess as to the track record (accuracy wise) of such guess's?

In Vegas its called craps.

Increased levels of Thimerisol and Squalene

A host of other "adjuvents" as per the mfr. supplied sheet.

The mfrs' themselves and then the fed gov. start prepping folk for the large and increased numbers of complications they are expecting due to this "vaccine".

While there is much more I will stop with, what was for me, the topper.

New laws holding the "vaccine" mfr's harmless to suits (and therefore prosecutions) regarding the known complications that will effect families and individuals because of this specific "vaccine".

Well ain't that special.....

But I'm still trying to keep an open mind....

Bb


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 5, 2009)

Im going to have to say that EVERYONE I know that has had the swine flu said it is much, much, worse than the regular flu. Unless the doctor has had both the regular flu and swine flu, Im not sure that they can say that it's no worse. Maybe on paper, but feeling wise I know people who have worked while sick with the flu, who had to call an ambulance to take them to the hospital with the swine flu. I also think it's a bigger deal than some people want to believe, at least in my area. Ive never seen this many people in my area with the regular flu in my entire life, as I have this season with the swine flu. As far as the shot making your arm sore, I literally did not even feel my shot, and my arm did not get sore at all. I had my mom go with me in case I had a reaction(she is a nurse and I trust her to make any health care decisions with me), and I even asked her if the nurse had the needle in all the way, and she said yes. A lot of the after pain with shots depends on the person giving the shot. Now, when I get a tetanus shot those hurt like heck.


----------



## Davie (Nov 5, 2009)

Due to being a 12 year cancer survivor and now a diabetic as well I have gotten the regular flu shot every year for the past 12 or so years, and I was finally able to get the H1N1 shot the other day. No adverse reactions to any of them. I had a very slightly sore arm iwth the H1N1 but that was due to the nurse giving it very very high up on my arm--almost at the shoulder point but nothing else.

I can't tell others what to due, but I sure was not passing up the shot. One of my best friends works in a very small 3 person office and she manned that office by herself for over 2 weeks while her co-workers were out with the flu, one is now back the other is still out.

I encourage folks with young children to really consider it--we have had several children here in OK that have been in ICU for over 2 months and are slowly recovering. One had no other underlying health conditions and two have had other health problems.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 5, 2009)

That would be no, and no. I dont think things our FDA releases for use is tested nearly enough to reveal the TRUE stats............






And just a piece of trivia.....in 1976, swine flu immunizations were canceled after 10 days due to public fear. LOL


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 5, 2009)

I am also one of those that will not be getting the shot, nor will anyone in my family. (Knock on wood) I haven't had the flu since I was in the 2nd or 3rd grade, which has been 21-22 years. Bad cases of food poisoning yes, but the flu, no. My grandmother got the regular flu shot about 4 years ago (for the first time at age 82) because another family member repeatedly pushed it on her, and she nearly died because of it. I just recently overheard another man (who appeared to be in his middle 40's) telling a woman about his similar experience after getting the shot. And just this past Monday, my coworker got a flu shot first thing in the morning. She came to work for 2 hours, then had to go home sick. I haven't seen her since. So no, with what I've heard about the regular flu shot, I will definately not be getting the swine flu shot, especially when there has been practically no testing on it.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 5, 2009)

NO...if I was in high risk category I would consider it, but I agree with others who have said not enough is really known about this vaccine. I have heard that the the company that manufactures it has been given immunity for any damages, etc...that this vaccine may cause...so in other words, they are not going to be held responsible, that in it's self doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling..


----------



## susanne (Nov 5, 2009)

I just got off the phone with my sister. She went to a funeral Monday for a co-worker. He was in Central America on business, caught swine flu, developed pneumonia and died in hospital. He was young and had no underlaying health issues.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 6, 2009)

Wanted to add...The first quarter of 2009 in the U.S., over 13,000 people died from the seasonal flu...I will get a seasonal flu shot, but still not the n1h1 vaccine.


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 6, 2009)

I turned down a free ("regular") flu shot at work a couple of weeks ago and I won't be getting the "swine flu" flu shot either. I don't think I would be considered "high risk" to qualify for it anyway. I try to get as few vaccinations as possible except for tetanus as I seem to constantly stay cut up from bumping/running into things, playing with wire fencing materials, etc. If a vaccination were required by law (such as the required yellow fever vaccination for travel to Africa and tropical South America) I would certainly obey the law (no worries though as I don't fly! LOL).


----------



## Carriage (Nov 6, 2009)

All of the damaging ingredients aside, a persons underlying immune system has quite a bit to do with vaccine complications. The weaker the immune system, the higher the possibility of complications. Some of the same people that are in the "high risk" category are also dealing with immuno deficiency and are at at a higher risk for "complications". Problem has been and is that no immune system testing is done on anybody prior to vaccination. We just shoot em all up. An otherwise healthy person shows no sign of immune system deficiency. Sticking with the Vegas theme, this strikes me as vaccine roulette.

Anecdotal evidence runs a two way street. While we should not be dismissive of such evidence, it takes a large amount of anecdotal evidence to budge or start moving fact. And it never supplants or replaces fact and hard science. However in this vein, there is a certain Redskins cheerleader that would like some truthful answers for the Vac. mfr. and Gov folk who released this "vaccine" on the public. She went from healthy to bed bound overnight. Because of concerted efforts, the public in the past has RARELY heard of this kind of damage done by "vaccines". I was just yesterday reading about a number of recent (H1N1) case histories regarding this specific "vaccine". They are large in number, even though many are diagnosed incorrectly for various reasons (the numbers are most likely much higher), and it is sad that so many have been severely sickened, had their quality of life permanently destroyed and died because they had received "vaccines".

Vaccine damage and death go back many decades and are legendary even though you rarely hear about same outside of research circles. Vaccine mfr. "mistakes" are also legendary. Wasn't too long ago that Baxter was hammered for sending bird flu tainted vaccines to Europe. Luckily those European countries had the foresight to test the "vaccine" before releasing it to the public. When their ferrets died they stopped the issuance of that vaccine.

This has happened repeatedly over the years and sees to be accelerating.

All of the above completely leaves out of the discussion, the significant issues regarding vaccine components and ingredients. It also leave out the "science" behind vaccines going back to Jenner's "discovery". It also leaves out the quite significant ability of virus' ability to mutate rendering your vaccine useless for its intended purpose.

Please follow your conscience and do what you feel is best for you and yours. Just understand that there is another side to the story and I would encourage you to study everything you can regarding your decision. There is a mountain of evidence available to you if you seek it out.

Mine is but one opinion,

Bb


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Nov 6, 2009)

i dont plan on getting any of the flu shots. I dont see the point with the reading up on it i have done. it only coveres the one strain and is not 100% that you wont get it. you got to think that the viris wants to live to so it adjust to do that as long as it can.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 6, 2009)

What makes swine flu more dangerous than ordinary flu--in spite of the higher number of deaths from regular flu, those are most often in people that have underlying health issues, people that are elderly, or sick otherwise. Swine flu is killing healthy young people that have no existing health problems...teenages and young, healthy women that are pregnant but have no health issues--basically it is killing people that shouldn't have to worry about dying from the flu!

I started getting the flu shot in 1985, after an especially bad case of the flu--never have I been so sick as I was that fall (and I'm one that always seemed to come down with whatever flu bug was around, that one was just especially nasty), and since I'd had lung surgery several months prior to that my doctor said that I should consider getting the flu vaccine every year. I decided it was worth a try, and I've been glad I did. I do still get the flu, but am not seriously sick with it and never have anything more than a mild reaction to the vaccine--some years no reaction at all.

With many people here now having been vaccinated for swine flu, and none that I've heard say they've had anything more than a sore arm and perhaps chills or tiredness for a day or two afterward, I'm feeling confident that the vaccine is as safe as the regular flu vaccine.

For sure I haven't seen any people that have grown pink snouts and floppy ears, so this is a good thing!!


----------



## Kippy (Nov 6, 2009)

I absolutely will get the swine flu vaccine when it becomes available to me. I have not seen any documented evidence it is unsafe. Also, as far as research and testing - this has had a stricter testing than most and has been deemed safe. Please research for yourself and don't rely on hear say. I actually overheard someone say that they had read "a lot of terrible things on facebook". What? This is far too important an issue to rely to social networking sites. Check the CDC and other qualified sites.

Best of luck to all.

Kippy


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 6, 2009)

You BET I will, if/when it becomes available to me ( I am not in what is considered one of the 'high risk' groups, being a senior with no chronic health issues, and born before 1950!)

I have now gotten the seasonal flu vaccine for several years in a row; never had more than a transient redness/soreness around the injection site, and usually, not even that. I remember the days BEFORE a vaccine for polio-when we had to avoid our river 'Beach park' at Carlsbad, NM, due to outbreaks, and when one of my dear friends' older brother ended up w/ bulbar polio, was in an iron lung, and later died; my mother's oldest brother, then 19, died in the 1919 flu epidemic.

I don't believe that ANY vaccine is 100% effective;and, that there will ALWAYS be some people who will have a reaction to one or more vaccines. With EVERY person an individual, this is inevitable; to try to 'test' EVERYONE ahead of time for possible reactions, IMO, just isn't feasible nor reasonable, especially during an outbreak or when one is eminent. If you have compelling reasons to suspect you will have an adverse reaction, then yes, you should consult w/ your doctor about it BEFORE taking a vaccination...but to dismiss vaccination in toto is to risk going back to some VERY BAD 'old days', IMO.

I also received a 'booster' DPT three years ago, on my Dr's advice, and a shingles vaccination last year(I had chicken pox as a child). My Dr. has been mentioning the pneumonia vaccination to me for several years, but as one can only receive it twice, 5 years apart, I am trying to wait until I am (even!)older, as I plan on numerous years ahead!

As a teacher in my early twenties, I caught the mumps from one of my mid-school students; I ended up hospitalized for SEVERAL days, and was NEVER so sick, before or since...again, this was BEFORE a vaccine was developed. If you want to be reminded of how 'good' we generally have it today, just research how it was BEFORE many of today's vaccines...or worse, neglect proper administration of vaccines to those who need them, and find out the hard way.

Margo


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I had both shots!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes! I also thought long and hard about this, too. However, after doing a lot of research, I felt the risks to my children of getting the flu outweighed the risks of the shot. My youngest daughter basically has half a heart, and the blood flow to her lungs relies on the pressures in her lungs being low enough for the blood to flow passively into them. Basically, any type of respiratory infection seriously compromises her. I've heard of too many of these heart kids ending up in ICU on ventilators this fall already. We have always gotten the seasonal flu shot.

We all received the seasonal flu shot in September and the girls received the H1N1 shot last Monday - and their arms were not even sore. I'm just hoping it does work like it's supposed to and we escape the flu this year!

In the end, we had to do what gave us the most peace of mind.

Barbara


----------



## twister (Nov 9, 2009)

I got my H1N1 shot on Wednesday, I didn't even feel it and I have no side effects so far. I am in the high risk group as I have asthma so went to one of the clinics here in town. They had it so well organized I only waited 20 minutes and I was #98 to get it. Now that is fast, you had to wait about 15 minutes after getting it to ensure you didn't have a reaction to the shot. I also got the seasonal flu shot which I get every year.

Yvonne


----------



## bellaleo (Nov 9, 2009)

I work in a major durg store chain. I have gotten bad colds twice form work . I am still suffering with the second one. I was offered a free flu shot and took it. My arm hurt for three days but, I'm glad I got it. I am in contact with sick people all day long. Some of the people who have come in have had H1N1. They go the the doctor then they come to the durg store next . I think I should fall under the high risk heath worker class and be able to be to get the shot sooner but, for some reson I do not. When the shot does come to my area I will be getting it.


----------



## Kippy (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33731861/ns/health-cold_and_flu/

This is a good article about the subject.


----------



## Zora (Nov 9, 2009)

Some extremely good videos on Vaccines>

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa0idg_va...with-ghis3_news

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa0ix9_va...with-ghis2_news

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa0idg_va...with-ghis3_newshttp:/


----------



## Southern Belle Farm (Nov 9, 2009)

Tough decision for me, I have 2 young kids. But I'd have to say no, the virus is new and the shots are even newer, it makes me feel that anyone who gets it is just a guinea pig in the eyes of the government. Maybe after it's been around a couple years.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey thank you all so much for your thoughts and replies!!! It's truely a gift to have you all!! THANK YOU!!!

Now on an interesting note...... After I wrote this we all got sick! Last wenesday we all got super sick!!! Chills, sweats, caughing, headaches!! YUCK!!!!! I think I jinxed us by asking!!! LOL!! DR. said it was not the swine flu but just a virus




*(Just!!!)*. So today is the first day I have no headache and can focus better so I'm going to try and play catch up on all the stuff that has gotten behind while I was sick.

I did ask my DR. about the H1N1 vaccine. He said if you get the regular flu shot go ahead and get the H1N1. I told him we don't usually get the regular flu shot , should we just wait it out to see how people react to the new vaccine? He just shrugged and said the flu season is over halfway done with.

Ahhh OK





Thanks again!!!

Leya


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2009)

Getting mine in the morning


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Got it this afternoon. My sister, her wife, my mom, my one nephew, and all my four nieces (probably) got H1N1, and my sister in Boston almost died. The benefits far outweigh the risks IMHO. Lots of hysteria and bull surrounding this vaccine.

Plus, they're actually saying that if you have the "flu", it's most likely H1N1


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 10, 2009)

ummmm. Who's your doctor? The "regular" flu season hasn't even started! Everyone in Canada is advised to get the H1N1, first, for that reason and that it's been shown that if you get the regular flu shot first it actually can make you more susceptible to H1N1.



jacks'thunder said:


> Hey thank you all so much for your thoughts and replies!!! It's truely a gift to have you all!! THANK YOU!!!
> Now on an interesting note...... After I wrote this we all got sick! Last wenesday we all got super sick!!! Chills, sweats, caughing, headaches!! YUCK!!!!! I think I jinxed us by asking!!! LOL!! DR. said it was not the swine flu but just a virus
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 10, 2009)

Seasonal flu season is just now beginning no where near half way over. No one knows yet the "season" for H1N1

The risks are there and many are dying while many die from the flu each year this is a different group this is not elderly which do not seem to be quite as effected this is healthy children and young adults

everyone has to make up there own mind but I think installing fear in others is not the way to do so.

Raven and I both had our H1N1 and I had the seasonal flu shot back in Sept. Raven will get hers once they have them in stock again we got it a couple weeks ago with no problems. They are giving it to the kids at schools here we have had quite an outbreak


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 10, 2009)

I have had my regular flu shot, and am waiting for the Dr to get the H1N1 in...then I will be getting that one too.

A very good friend of mine, a health-nut if there ever was one...a runner, and very physically fit young lady...just spent a week in the hospital, with H1N1, and the resultant pneumonia. She almost died...seriously...and is still almost too weak to stand on her own.

If I hadn't already decided to get the shot...this would have changed my mind.


----------

